# Roller Or Trammel Jig Plan



## darticus (Sep 17, 2006)

Can anyone help with the building of this jig? I see pictures but can't find the measurements to make it.Email [email protected]


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I built a roller jig out of lexan, check out this set of posts...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=149200

if this is what you are looking for let me know and I can help you out.


----------



## darticus (Sep 17, 2006)

That what I need to route the outer lane.do you have all the different measurements.I think this is needed to get straights to corners right for 1/24 scale.
email [email protected] thanks Ron


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

There are many different factors as to the distances from the center of your router bit, for 1/24 I have my jig set for 5 1/2" and I have 3/4" rollers which give about 5 1/8" for a gutter on a straight. When using the jig on a curve as you move from a straight the outside gutter gets wider, how much depends on how far apart your rollers would be. The farther apart the wider the gutter becomes. My rollers are 9" apart and that gives you an extra 1/2" or so in larger curves for the gutter. 
I would guess that the best way to figure out how much gutter you want is to take the longest car you are going to race, hold the guide pin straight along a straight edge or straight line running under your car and slide the rear of the car as far to the right as it goes and measure the distance from the guide pin line to the back of the cars farthest travel. That would insure you would not have a car hanging off the edge of your track.


----------



## darticus (Sep 17, 2006)

Now I'm getting somewhere!I was making the track 2 feet wide, a 7 inch gutter on top of straight and 3.5 gutter at bottom of straight, 4 lanes with 4.5 between each.Is this too much?Need all the help I can get.Thanks Ron


----------

